# mozilla 1.0.4 für linux



## Kurt Cobain (5. August 2006)

tag tag

Also Ich hab das Problem, dass ich den Mozilla Firefox such, mit der Version 1.0.4 für Linux.

Wenn ich jetzt such find Ich immer nur die version 1.5 zum downloaden.

Kann mir bitte einer n Link posten, zum Firefox 1.0.4 für Linux download?


gruss ich


----------



## Dr Dau (5. August 2006)

Hallo!

Man wähle die Version aus, lehne den darauf folgenden Download ab..... ändere die Versionsnummer in der URL..... und bekommt einen "404 Not Found".
Aber halt, was steht denn nun in der URL?!


			
				mozilla.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/linux-i686/de/firefox-1.0.4.installer.tar.gz


Das sieht doch sehr nach einem FTP-Pfad aus, auf den mittels HTTP zugegriffen wird.
Nagut, da man ja einen "404" bekommt, löscht man einfach vom Ende der URL etwas weg..... mal sehen ob man ein Verzeichnis-Listing bekommt.
Und sie da, es funktioniert..... also klickt man sich noch ein wenig durch die Verzeichnisse und landet schlussendlich in http://ftp-mozilla.netscape.com/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/linux-i686/de-DE/. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. August 2006)

Es lebe das gute, alte FTP-Protokoll. 
ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases

Aber warum willst Du unbedingt diese Version nutzen?


----------

